
Making of Prince of Persia: Illustrated 30th Anniversary Edition (Stripe Press) - tosh
https://twitter.com/jmechner/status/1253041096311148555
======
tosh
free sample of the first 50 pages:
[http://jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/](http://jordanmechner.com/backstage/journals/)

